# Bạn có biết những tác dụng phụ ít người biết của trà xanh



## bobodinh (29/6/22)

Bạn có biết những tác dụng phụ ít người biết của trà xanh


Trà xanh ngoài công dụng tốt cho sức khỏe mà nó còn có nhiều mẹo vặt cực hay mà bạn chưa biết n tới. Tuy nhiên,  cân điện tử 3 số lẻ bạn cần tham khảo những tác dụng phụ không mong muốn của trà xanh dưới đây nhé.





Đầu tiên hãy xem xét những tác dụng phụ mà trà xanh có thể mang lại:


Gây thiếu máu
Catechin có trong trà xanh có thể khiến bạn bị thiếu máu do thiếu sắt. Nếu là người nghiện trà xanh,   giá cân phân tíchbạn nên ăn bổ sung các loại thực phẩm giàu chất sắt và vitamin C.


Gây bệnh loãng xương
Trà xanh ức chế việc sử dụng canxi của cơ thể, làm cho bạn dễ bị loãng xương. Điều này gây ra sự suy yếu của xương do thiếu canxi.


Trà xanh có thể gây tác dụng phụ cho sức khỏe.


Khiến dạ dày khó chịu
Uống trà xanh khi dạ dày trống rỗng sẽ làm tăng axit dạ dày, gây ra một số tác dụng phụ như táo bón, buồn nôn và nôn. Chỉ nên uống trà xanh khoảng 2-3 lần một ngày.


Ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi
Nếu bạn đang mang thai hoặc cho con bú, lời khuyên là bạn không nên uống đến tách trà thứ 2 trong ngày. Một ly trà xanh có chứa khoảng 200 mg caffeine. Nếu uống nhiều hơn, có thể làm tăng nguy cơ sẩy thai.


Tương tác với thuốc
Thuốc kích thích chức năng của hệ thần kinh không nên sử dụng cùng với trà xanh. Các caffeine trong trà xanh tăng tốc độ hoạt động của hệ thần kinh và có thể gây ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng như chóng mặt, tăng huyết áp, tăng nhịp tim.


Chứa caffeine
Một tách trà xanh có chứa khoảng 24-45 mg caffeine. Nếu uống trà 4-5 lần một ngày có thể gây ra nhiều loại bệnh như: Bệnh tiểu đường, tiêu chảy, táo bón, mất ngủ, hội chứng ruột kích thích (IBS), tăng nhịp tim, chứng run. Caffeine cũng đi qua sữa mẹ và có thể ảnh hưởng đến trẻ sơ sinh trong thời kỳ đang bú sữa mẹ.


Uống trà xanh cũng cần có nguyên tắc.


Khi uống trà, cần nhớ những nguyên tắc sau:
Thứ nhất
– Tránh uống trà khi đói: Lý do là bởi trà sẽ xâm nhập phế phù làm cho tỳ vị của bạn bị lạnh. Bạn dễ rơi vào tình trạng cồn cào, nôn nao, khó chịu, hoa mắt, chóng mặt…Điều này rất nguy hiểm cho cơ thể.


– Tránh uống trà lạnh: Trà lạnh có thể gây đình trệ khí, khiến bạn phát sinh nhiều đờm tiết.


–  Tránh pha trà để quá lâu: Trà để lâu dễ bị ôxy hóa, nhiễm vi khuẩn có hại.


–  Tránh pha trà lại nhiều lần: Khi đó các nguyên tố vi lượng có trong trà sẽ không còn.


–  Tránh uống trà trước bữa ăn: Nước trà sẽ làm loãng dịch vị của bạn.


– Tránh uống trà ngay sau bữa ăn: Axit tannic có trong lá trà sẽ làm cho protein trong thức ăn trở nên cứng. Hơn nữa, nước chè cũng ức chế sự hấp thụ chất sắt. . hãy uống chè xanh sau khi ăn khoảng 30 phút, điều này sẽ có lợi cho sức khỏe.


– Tránh dùng nước trà để uống thuốc: Axit tannic có trong lá trà sẽ gây ảnh hưởng tới hiệu quả của thuốc.


– Tránh uống nước trà đã để qua đêm: Khi để qua đêm, một số vitamin trong trà xanh sẽ bị phân hủy, gây ảnh hưởng không tốt cho sức khỏe.


Thứ 2
–  Tránh uống trà quá đặc: Trà đặc sẽ đẩy sự hưng phấn của cơ thể bạn lên quá cao, gây ảnh hưởng không tốt cho hệ tim mạch và thần kinh. Những người bị bệnh tăng huyết áp, bệnh tim, đái tháo đường, viêm gan, viêm thận… nếu uống nước chè đặc vào lúc đói có thể làm cho bệnh nặng hơn. Người đang cho con bú uống nước chè đặc sữa cũng ít đi.


– Tránh kết hợp đường với nước trà vì có thể làm mất chất dinh dưỡng, hương vị và tác dụng của nó. Nếu thích ngọt, có thể cho mật ong thay đường. Và không nên cho thêm bất kỳ chất thứ gì vào trà.


– Tránh uống trà trước khi đi ngủ: Điều này đối với những người mới uống trà lại càng quan trọng. Rất nhiều người đã không thể ngủ được sau khi uống trà trước khi lên giường ngủ.


– Phụ nữ trong thời kỳ “đèn đỏ” không uống trà xanh: Uống trà xanh vào giá cân phân tích 4 số lẻ giai đoạn này sẽ khiến người phụ nữ bị mất máu nhiều hơn. Hơn nữa,  phụ nữ thời kỳ kinh nguyệt thường hay xuất hiện triệu chứng bị táo bón. Chất Tannin có trong trà xanh cũng sẽ làm cho triệu chứng táo bón xuất hiện nhiều hơn. Thêm vào đó, kích thích tạo ra hiện tượng rong kinh, đau bụng. Và những phản ứng không có lợi cho cơ thể người phụ nữ.


----------

